# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist - Optometrist needed near Hartford, CT

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a full-time opportunity with a full scope private practice in the Bloomfield area.  Residency training or experience in a medical setting preferred.
Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)

Open to OD working 2-4 days per weekLots of pathology with comprehensive exams, emergent, etc.Experience with sclerals a bonusEstablished practice Great culture, family atmosphereTech supportNo weekends or evenings
Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)
Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state of CTExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

